# Altec Lansing ATP3 or Creative Inspire 4.1 ????



## invisible (Feb 3, 2006)

Now my Frontech 2.1 speakers are dead suddenly.WTF.It was a very horrible experience with frontech.
Now I am looking for decent 2.1 speakers or 4.1 below 3K

I have listened to the sound quality of Creative Inspire 4.1 but dont know about ATP3.Creative 4.1 is good but not awesome.

SO im confused here.which is the best speaker within 3K? ATP3 or Inspire 4.1 or any other


----------



## maverickrohan (Feb 3, 2006)

dude.ur poll question is not justified.........u shud make up ur mind whether u want a 2.1 or 4.1 set....

Id suggest buy the Altec Lancing MX5021 is dough aint an issue.

Else go in for the ATP3


----------



## cvvikram (Feb 3, 2006)

For u r budget i would recommed to go for ATP3....it is best in 2.1 segment.


----------



## comrade (Feb 3, 2006)

ATP3 sucks..dont go for it...my mercury ht4500 sounds better than it.


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Feb 3, 2006)

maverickrohan said:
			
		

> dude.ur poll question is not justified.........u shud make up ur mind whether u want a 2.1 or 4.1 set....
> 
> Id suggest buy the Altec Lancing MX5021 is dough aint an issue.
> 
> Else go in for the ATP3



I have the MX-5021 but I don't think his budget would permit that. So I would have gone for the ATP3 if I had his budget.

MX-5021 is definitely worth the money...


----------



## goobimama (Feb 3, 2006)

Creative has better midrange while the ATP-3 has better Bass...That's all there is to it. Also the creative is louder and is after all, a 4.1 which will give you better sound.

I vote for inspire 4400...


----------



## Chindi_Chor (Feb 3, 2006)

ALtec is best


----------



## djmykey (Feb 3, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> ATP3 sucks..dont go for it...my mercury ht4500 sounds better than it.


Ok first time I saw anyone say Mercury is better than Altec Lansing. I ditched Mercury for Altec and I have the ATP3 rite now. Amazing sound, booming bass and satisfaction of 2.8k. U might hear both the spks and decide which one to go for coz dood this is one decision u cant make without hearing a demo and dont believe anyone coz the ultimate choice is something that suits ur ears not somebody elses. For me my ATP3 roxx so hear up and then decide.


----------



## comrade (Feb 4, 2006)

im not telling mercury is superior...but performs better regardless of the soundcard....i upgraded my speakers from ht4500 to atp3 to complement creative 5.1 live soundcard...the difference is huge...atp3 suffers a lot..and bass is broken..though mid & highs are far good.since im a bass freak(ofcourse ht4500 is booming) & atleast it produced some sort of bass....so back to the basics.
with onboard soundcard atp3 performs better...with refined soundcards creative/anyother wud be a better option


----------



## vijay_7287 (Feb 4, 2006)

another vote for altec


----------



## Chirag (Feb 4, 2006)

Guys please tell me good altec lansing 5.1 speakers. i wanna buy speakers. 7-8 months back there was a thread in this forum by some guy who reviewed his 5.1 altec speakers(model i forgot). They were damn cool with blue lights on woofer and control panel.Please if anyone know that model no. Do tell me.


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 4, 2006)

me with creative SB live 5.1 soundcard get awesome sound with my ATP 3... ask my neighbours if u dont believ me

i m very happy with my speakers


----------



## moshel (Feb 4, 2006)

if u have to choose between the 2 above,,,,,,,go for atp3


----------



## unvisible (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks guyz I guess ATP3 rocks
SO i will go with ATP3

But will I miss surround effect with ATP3?bcoz its jsut 2.1
At high bass how will be the sound clarity?Will it get distorted like creative ones?

@shwetanshu
whats the cost of creative SBlive 5.1 soundcard?Does it make any difference compared to onboard soundcard?Hoes the bass of ATP3?Is it just loud without clarity   ?


----------



## djmykey (Feb 5, 2006)

comrade said:
			
		

> the difference is huge...atp3 suffers a lot..and bass is broken..


I have no other explaination other than that I think (this is my vague idea I don't impose it on you) that the speaker u got must've been borken. It happens u know to many ppl so just don't get upset. Lots of ppl have the ATP3 and they love it. Ok now abt the bass you can't keep the bass on full and listen to it on high volumes coz it will crackle and it is not recomended too. So if u keep the bass on 75% then u might b able to go to higer levels of sound without any problem. Anyways AFAIK my experience with Mercury, Frontech, Artis, Tech-com and of the type is that the sub's give somewhat of a torn voice i.e. u get the feel that the cone of the speaker is torn of something it gives some pharrrr pharrrr sound (again this is my experience with the low-end spks of the above mentioned brand) But the low end models of Altec perform just well. They rock no matter how much they cost or which ever model they are.



			
				chirag said:
			
		

> Guys please tell me good altec lansing 5.1 speakers. i wanna buy speakers. 7-8 months back there was a thread in this forum by some guy who reviewed his 5.1 altec speakers(model i forgot). They were damn cool with blue lights on woofer and control panel.Please if anyone know that model no. Do tell me.


That guy was wizard and the speakers he talked abt was this


----------



## Chirag (Feb 5, 2006)

@mykey-Thnx for the link. Can anyone find a link to his review page. I mean I wanna know his opinion. He doesn't to forum now.I think. Can anyone tell me the price of Altec Lansing VS3151R?


----------



## sagar_coolx (Feb 5, 2006)

i know creative inspire 2.1's cheap, but how dus it sound? is there ne better spkr for da same cost?


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 5, 2006)

oh yaara here's the link for the review... just searched with wizard as author
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21823&highlight=

and yes soundcard produced much better sound coz my system is 3 yrs old.

SB live is quit old, dont go for it now.. anywayz it must be retailing for around 1.5k to 2k


----------



## comrade (Feb 5, 2006)

> I have no other explaination other than that I think (this is my vague idea I don't impose it on you) that the speaker u got must've been borken. It happens u know to many ppl so just don't get upset. Lots of ppl have the ATP3 and they love it. Ok now abt the bass you can't keep the bass on full and listen to it on high volumes coz it will crackle and it is not recomended too. So if u keep the bass on 75% then u might b able to go to higer levels of sound without any problem. Anyways AFAIK my experience with Mercury, Frontech, Artis, Tech-com and of the type is that the sub's give somewhat of a torn voice i.e. u get the feel that the cone of the speaker is torn of something it gives some pharrrr pharrrr sound (again this is my experience with the low-end spks of the above mentioned brand) But the low end models of Altec perform just well. They rock no matter how much they cost or which ever model they are.



do u meant that the problem is with subwoofer of atp3 set?...if so then how could it performed better when coupled with inbuilt nforce audio.  

i also heard that atp3 ratings were high & so i gone for it....& i dont know whether its  me only facing problem or not.


----------



## Chirag (Feb 5, 2006)

@shwetanshu - Arre i had that link already. Found yesterday only. I wanna know its present cost. If anyone knows do tell me.


----------



## shwetanshu (Feb 5, 2006)

on ebay it sayz 7250... +/- 500

*search.ebay.in/search/search.dll?cgiurl=*cgi.ebay.in/ws/&fkr=1&from=R8&satitle=VS3151R


----------



## Chirag (Feb 5, 2006)

Wizard bought them in May(end) and got for 5900. Price can't rise.Even i saw them at ebay and sify for 7200 and 6500 resp. Thats why i wanna confirm the prices.


----------

